# Precious metal content coin chart needed.



## hyderconsulting (Jul 30, 2008)

I need an internet reference to where I can find charts on gold and silver content of U.S. coins over the years by coin type and actual weights of the coins. I have some badly worn coins in my collection that are probably worth a lot more now for the metal content than their value as collectibles. Any help would be appreciated. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------



## warrendya (Jul 30, 2008)

Try www.coinflation.com


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2008)

With rare exceptions, the typical US silver or gold coin contained 90% precious metal and 10% copper. War year nickels and the sandwich silver halves were some of the exceptions (as are pennies and other nickels). 

Silver coins were struck with silver @ $1.29/oz. 

Gold coins were struck with gold @ $20.67/oz.

Harold


----------



## greentea (Jul 30, 2008)

I like this site:

http://www.coinfacts.com/


----------



## junkelly (Jul 30, 2008)

Coinflation is the site I use.

Old 90% silver coins are often sold as a multiple of face value. Lately, it has been 12-13 times face value. Check completed ebay auctions as a guide. For the most accurate results, weigh your coins. Some are much more worn down than others.

-junkelly


----------

